# Copyright mark on Photos or signature?



## Margie28 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

I created a copyright seal, but sometimes I wonder if by selling prints from certain photos, do I need to put the copyright seal on them too, like an embossed mark or only when the photos are being used for websites?

This is my concern for now.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Margie


----------



## keith204 (May 7, 2008)

I'm not so sure about the embossing - but for sure watermark any you put online.  I didn't want to put a watermark on my photos, but 2 weeks after a 24-game basketball tournament (and few sales) I put a big fat watermark across the front of each photo, and sales skyrocketed like nobody's business!  I mean, night and day difference.


----------



## dslrchat (May 7, 2008)

Watermark for online yes, I wouldn't watermark any sold prints myself.


----------



## Margie28 (May 8, 2008)

Hi, thank you for your comments and wow, congratulations on the sales!

I will start by setting up a folder with all the photos I want to upload online and put watermark on those.

I've been asked to sell photos on a CD, that's why I needed this information. In the past I put the copyright info in each file, but I want to 
do it different this time.

Thanks.


----------

